# koxx oder nicht koxx-das ist hier die frage



## tommytrialer (26. August 2003)

so mitlerweile hab ich den kompletten überblick verloren wer koxxed und wer nicht. deshalb habe ich mal ne umfrage gemacht um zu sehen ob die koxxer das forum schon in fester hand haben.


----------



## tommytrialer (26. August 2003)

achso dumm nur das man ned sieht wer abgestimmt habt

kann vielleicht jeder kurz dann ma seinen namen posten

was er fährt.

ich bin kein koxxer hab ein hoffmannbike
aber mit koxxvorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (26. August 2003)

koxx levelboss 1065


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. August 2003)

echo pure 1060mm


----------



## Domino (26. August 2003)

ich habe ein devil 
ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## tobsen (26. August 2003)

<-----  siehe Profil


----------



## City Driver (27. August 2003)

Fährt seit stolzen 2 Tagen ein ECHO Urban


----------



## LoonSky (27. August 2003)

KOXX 1040 mit Echo Gabel


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. August 2003)

trialtech hyper 26" 1070


----------



## biker ben (27. August 2003)

Pulcro mit koxx pedalen


----------



## Uzzplansche (27. August 2003)

fahre grossman mit monty-gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. August 2003)

Kein Koxx


----------



## Maultier (27. August 2003)

20" Arrow


----------



## Maultier (27. August 2003)

übrigens wurde mein lila Roller geklaut!


----------



## mtb-trialer (27. August 2003)

oh mein gott nein!! hast du sehr geweint?


----------



## konrad (27. August 2003)

echo mit CD-gabel

koxx is mir echt zu schwer-und zu teuer


----------



## biketrialer (27. August 2003)

niemals koxx!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. August 2003)

@konrad: ne CD gabel, ich habe die neue MP-3 Gabel


----------



## Fabi (27. August 2003)

Ich bin auch nur am kox(x)en.


----------



## noob (27. August 2003)

joa fahr auch nen koxx 20" short


----------



## megamo=trial (27. August 2003)

20" Megamo mit Echo lenker^^ und Monty Kettenspannern


----------



## pete_dual (27. August 2003)

ich ni...


----------



## tommytrialer (28. August 2003)

zwischenstand

15-8 bzw 12

habe gedacht es gibt mehr koxxer...also hat koxx nu nicht die bikeherrschaft im forum 

mal abwarten...habe aber gedacht es gibt mehr koxxer


----------



## crazymonkey (28. August 2003)

ha, noch ein echo fahrer! (urban)


----------



## billi (28. August 2003)

ich glaub es sind fast genausoviele echo fahrer wie koxx fahrer


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. August 2003)

koxxer


----------



## jobed77 (28. August 2003)

koxx 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (28. August 2003)

me koxxt a 26" line...


----------



## Hupe (28. August 2003)

Monty X-Hydra! Wenn das Geld da is vielleicht ein Echo Urban...kann sich nur noch um jahre handeln...


----------



## City Driver (28. August 2003)

Das wäre Nummer 3


----------



## Mario-Trial (28. August 2003)

koxx oder nicht koxx-das ist hier die frage

Naja lasst es mich so ausdrücken: bald Koxx

lol


----------



## HR_ONLY_ (31. August 2003)

HÖE ISCH TIP DISCH TOD.....

KOXXER AUS LEIDENSCHAFT  ........ 20"  LONG DING DONG !!!!!!
HÄT GERN NOCH SO EINS WIE DER LIEBE DÖNER AUS LEIPZIG !! 

 gruß an dich!


----------



## aramis (31. August 2003)

Jaja, Gruß an den Dürrüm aus DD... 

Dann aktualisier´ mal deine Daten, da steht noch irgendwas von Megamo.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (2. September 2003)

I Koxx oa!


----------



## genio (2. September 2003)

Echo Urban!!! 

davor es2 für ca 1,25 jahre

das urban ist leider auch schon wieder das 2te

ach und aramis ja es ist gerissen

aber wenn du das bild von meinem neuen sehen wirst wird dirs messer in der tasche aufgehen versprochen

dresdner dürüm rules !!!!

harte kanten weich getippt!!!!


----------



## aramis (2. September 2003)

Du meinst geile Kanten hart getippt!!! Yeah!

Na, in DD schau ich mir die Bude mal live an. Mal sehen, ob die meinem kritischen Urteil standhalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FAT A (24. Januar 2004)

monty xlite


----------



## interlock (25. Januar 2004)

man man man, ganz schön alt der tread.


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Januar 2004)

um Gottes Willen doch kein Koxx 

Richi... aber mit Koxx Lenker...


----------



## Schlingsi (25. Januar 2004)

KOXX...seit heute!


----------



## kingpin18 (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

fahre ein Echo Pure 1080 mit Zoo Gabel.  

Mfg Kingpin18


----------



## Berliner Team T (25. Januar 2004)

Zoo Pitbull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (25. Januar 2004)

ZOO! boa-sieht aber aus wie'n KOXX   liegt bestimmt am koxxlenker


----------



## derfuss (25. Januar 2004)

echo pure 1080


----------



## ph1L (25. Januar 2004)

koxx code... aber wieso steht da das ich schon gevotet habe?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (25. Januar 2004)

siehe signatur


----------



## Reini (26. Januar 2004)

Orange Zero Trial mit Brisa gabel
und rosa Zügen


----------



## elhefe (26. Januar 2004)

Koxx?!? Nee, brauchste nich kennen...


----------



## saya-jin (28. Januar 2004)

ich fahre nen 20ger monty und bald auch nen 26ger


----------



## Mc Ride Hard (29. Januar 2004)

26 Zoll: Alutech Trial
20 Zoll: Hoffmann Trialtech


----------



## N3X (3. Februar 2004)

Univega TR-626
Low-Budget-Mühle


----------



## Terrorist (10. Februar 2004)

BRISA B26D mit nun Cannondale P bone--------HAB AUCH NICHT EIN EINZIGES KOXX TEIL DRAN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (12. Februar 2004)

KOXX Levelboss long 20"
geiles Bike - empfehlenswert!!!


----------



## DomiTrialer (31. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch wie der tommy en hoffmannbike fahrer  
und bin mit dem rad mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Juli 2009)




----------



## Mastertrialer (31. Juli 2009)

20" Neon Bow
26" Neon Bow


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2009)

nein, leute was ist denn hier los?


----------



## kamo-i (31. Juli 2009)

Über 5 1/2 Jahre ... Das könnte ein neuer Rekord sein. 

Vielleicht hole ich Morgen mal den hier wieder raus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=7170

Ich schreib dann einfach. "Hallo, ich fahre gerne Trial"

...


----------

